# Anyone point me to some flies?



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Looking at and reading about the many flies out there is pretty bewildering. I have an 8-6 #5 rod and want to use it for bass, bream, maybe reds and specs? Is there a good starter kit of sorts for newbies out there? Is there a handful that would work well for the aforementioned fish?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

You anywhere near OB?


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Milton, OB is a good haul for me. I did just look at the assortments on breambugs.com, anyone recommend grabbing a few of those?


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Ok- maybe Chris will chime in here and make a couple suggestions... Otherwise I would have said stop by to see him, they have a pretty good selection at the store, and I'm sure he would have had some good ones to try out. 
I have some, but haven't really made a good attempt at fly fishing... I'd say as long as it looks kinda like a shrimp or crab, it'll probably work pretty good for inshore action.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang it would be great to find someone local that could recommend/sell some, I hate ordering stuff.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

online.........feathercraft!


----------



## flyfisher (May 31, 2008)

sure said:


> Looking at and reading about the many flies out there is pretty bewildering. I have an 8-6 #5 rod and want to use it for bass, bream, maybe reds and specs? Is there a good starter kit of sorts for newbies out there? Is there a handful that would work well for the aforementioned fish?



The Clauser is sort of a go to in our area. All of the species you mentioned above have been taken on clausers...maybe a little less so for bream. A standard popping bug isn't a bad start for bream. I don't know Milton but they may even have something acceptable at Walmart or some place like that.

Another sort of universal fly is the schiminnow. As the same implies it's a cross between a shrimp and minnow. It's great for fishing under the lights. I tie them with a weed guard for bass so you can throw them up into brush piles, downed trees etc for bass and they won't get hung up.

You won't have any trouble finding schminnows on line but, if you'll PM your address, I'll drop you some with weedguards in the mail. I don't think you'll find them many places on line.

Good luck!


----------



## tmber8 (Mar 2, 2011)

Stop by Dizzy Lizzy's or Gulf Breeze Bait & Tackle and check out the flies tied by USMC fly guy for reds and specks. He sells them in multi packs or individually and in the patterns already mentioned by other posters: clousers, decievers, gurglers, ect.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Gurgler.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

What tmber8 said...................

Robin


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

i agree with flyfisher that the clouser minnow is a good fly but i wouldn't try to practice with it. it's a sinking fly which is a whole different story when it comes to fly fishing. easy to make with deer hair and lead eyes but hard to master when it sinks. i have caught tons of crappie with that little bugger.

i'd try some chartreuse or white floating flys with black or white long legs depending on sunrise or sunset.
if the bream or bass are hungry, they'll inhale these. 

jack


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

If you will pm me your address I plan on sitting down and tying several flies this weekend and I will but a couple in the mail.


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

I will tie you some of my Blackwater special gurglers while I am at work and let you try them out. I will not be back until the middle of Oct. But i will give you a few to try.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

jack2 said:


> i'd try some chartreuse or white floating flys with black or white long legs depending on sunrise or sunset.
> if the bream or bass are hungry, they'll inhale these.
> 
> jack


This ^^

Poppers are a lot of fun as well for bass. Explosive strikes make the day that much better.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gurglers with rubber legs are great for top water I use size 1 hooks up to 8 for bream.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

daniel9829 said:


> If you will pm me your address I plan on sitting down and tying several flies this weekend and I will but a couple in the mail.


Amazing, I'm very impressed with folks on the forum. PM sent, and I'm more than happy to pay you for them, just let me know!

Azevedo, same goes for you, look forward to meeting you at some point. We can have a gheenoe race!


----------



## azevedo16 (Aug 18, 2010)

Azevedo, same goes for you, look forward to meeting you at some point. We can have a gheenoe race![/QUOTE]
By the time I get back the fishing will be great, I am up for a race!!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

man, i love it when everybody just gives an opinion and gets along.
let go fly fishing.

jack


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

www.breambugs.com, Check out Pultz poppers, little fatty, spider legs, rollie pollie, and bream candy, Boogle bugs are good also. Chartreuse is my favorite color for bream and bass...


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

For Poppers Boogle Bugs are the best and longest lasting... over the years I have used poppers made by several mfg. the chip the paint the cork becomes water logged and end of use without repainting. I have boogle bugs that are a couple years old and still look great and float as high as they did when new.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Another simple tip if your going to be fishing for bass and bream, invest in some cheap locking forceps. It can be tough trying to get a bug out of a breams mouth with pliers. It's crazy how deep they can swallow a popping bug...


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

jcoss15 said:


> Another simple tip if your going to be fishing for bass and bream, invest in some cheap locking forceps. It can be tough trying to get a bug out of a breams mouth with pliers. It's crazy how deep they can swallow a popping bug...


good thinking, man. those are an absolute necessity. otherwise you'll have trouble getting those flies out. i was luck that i got to go with a doctor on his ponds. stainless hemastats never rust. don't forget 'em.


jack


----------



## jgingrey (Sep 16, 2014)

Gulf Breeze Bait and Tackle has a huge supply. Is there anyone there that familiar with fly fishing that I should ask for? Just starting out in saltwater flies myself.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

they throw away hemastats at the doctors office all the time. drop in and see if they'll give you the used ones. if they have some, i'd boil 'em first.

jack


----------



## FreeDiver (Jun 12, 2013)

Steelie fly bros 
For reds I throw a lot of mullet shapes and colors. Specks will destroy a mullet when you work it fast. If you want reds that are laying on beds or working the sand slow, shrimp or crabs with a little bit of weight to it. Hook size #2 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PHWFFNWF (Mar 28, 2012)

*Local tyre*

U.SMC fly guy online or in local bait and tackle stores will have anything to catch local fish that you can imagine great products-highly recommend


----------

